# trich pics



## Surfer Joe (Nov 21, 2014)

I just got a macro lens for my camera and tried to shoot some trichs handheld.
I hope to do better when I get a tripod and better light. 

View attachment _DSC2536.jpg


View attachment _DSC2535.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 21, 2014)

that's plenty good as is (IMO)

a "white" light VS HPS would (obviously) be preferable but even as is, you can tell they are mostly cloudy with some still clear.

Not ready but getting close.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 21, 2014)

My pics were always yellow. Even with the flash, it was hard to get a nice pic under HID. Especially sodium.

So, I did a little testing and reading and I came up with a very simple solution.

My camera is a cheapo 10 year old digital and it has this setting so the chances of your camera having it are probably high.

It's called white balance. Bring up your cameras menu and look for "White Balance". Under that menu is 4 choices, Daylight, Overcast, Tungsten Light and Florescent Light.

Set it for Tungsten and let me know how it works for you.

Below are 5 pics. The first is at auto mode. The second is Florescent mode without a flash. The third is Florescent mode with a flash. The fourth is Tungsten mode without a flash and the last (and best) is tungsten mode with the flash.

Just FYI to help you take better pictures of your ladies. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68285


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2014)

Joe, i would let them go a week or two and just watch them. There is still a lot of clear in there. Some go amber faster then others.  Mojo


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks. I was also seeing cloudy and clear still on most of them.
I was using the auto white balance, but I will try to set it for tungsten light and see how it looks.


----------

